# FHL-The Circus Sideshow Continues



## Lefty9420

Seriously enough is enough. Whenis this sorry excuse for a league gonna go away.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...ast--peace-sign-and-no-punches-173918320.html


----------



## Sports Enthusiast

Wish that video would work and didn't say private.


----------



## Lefty9420

SFTC Addict said:


> Wish that video would work and didn't say private.




Me too. I have looked for it. All the links I have found say it's private. Since the article said the team originally had it posted on their page my guess is they thought it was cool, until they saw everyone's reaction and took it down. Either way this league is a total ***** Show.


----------



## dj wes o yes

its on yahoo.com this morning


----------



## dj wes o yes

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...ast--peace-sign-and-no-punches-173918320.html


----------



## Gearhead82

The only reactions I can think of to this league is,  or


----------



## Gearhead82

SFTC Addict said:


> Wish that video would work and didn't say private.




The link in the Op worked for me.


----------



## change on the fly

This "pro" (men's) league is a joke. Just needs to go away. Hopefully WS gets something better.


----------



## Francis10

That is just terrible! Matt Puntureri who did that just embarrased the FHL and minor pro hockey in general. Yes its the FHL and not the NHL, but that is just a mockery of the game. If he was my teamate he would get a beat down for pulling that crap.


----------



## No Fun Shogun

A couple guys in a dead end league goofed around..... so what?

Not to mention that I sure as heck wouldn't want to get into a fist fight for a salary that's probably a couple hundred bucks a week, tops.


----------



## Lefty9420

Looks like both were suspended for the rest of the season and possibly for life.....for making a "mockery" of the league. I hate to break it to the FHL Commish, but this league has been a mockery from day one and didn't need these two goofs to achieve that goal.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...r-life--stunt-details-revealed-175909150.html


----------



## Dr Pepper

Figured there would be a thread up on this already, as I just caught the story on Yahoo myself.

Never heard of this league before, but seriously.....4 teams?! That's barely a division, let alone an entire league. 

As for the beer stunt, I honestly don't see a problem with it.


----------



## SemireliableSource

There's a big difference between post-championship celebration and on-ice shenanigans.


----------



## CrazyEddie20

Why don't you people understand that we *need* single-a hockey???????


----------



## Off da post and in

CrazyEddie20 said:


> Why don't you people understand that we *need* single-a hockey???????




I believe you're correct. Some towns and villages wait all year with bated breath for the circus, carnival, or WWE. Others have the consistency of the FHL, which is the buffet of buffoonery.


----------



## Nightsquad

Off da post and in said:


> I believe you're correct. Some towns and villages wait all year with bated breath for the circus, carnival, or WWE. Others have the consistency of the FHL, which is the buffet of buffoonery.




That's really irrelevant, those that wish the FHL fold or go away are most likely not in markets suitable for just a lower lever league. The FHL or the soon to be NAPHL fill a hockey void for smaller size cities or those that have smaller arenas such as Watertown or Danbury etc. the product may not wield AHL or even ECHL talent but has provided those lacking the talent with the ability to play out of love, a little bit of money, and an entertainment value for the fans of where they play whom otherwise not have much else to do during the winter months in the towns where they live. Not a suitable product in an AHL or ECHL market no but maybe Danbury, Watertown, Berkshire Mass size market or possibly Rutland VT are areas in population suitable for possible low level minor league hockey if done right, suitable arena is present, and a model of sustainability is possible.


----------



## Nightsquad

Modo said:


> Figured there would be a thread up on this already, as I just caught the story on Yahoo myself.
> 
> Never heard of this league before, but seriously.....4 teams?! That's barely a division, let alone an entire league.
> 
> As for the beer stunt, I honestly don't see a problem with it.




They would have looked more attractive and better represented their nation had they skipped the nasty cigars, gross.


----------



## CrazyEddie20

Nightsquad said:


> That's really irrelevant, those that wish the FHL fold or go away are most likely not in markets suitable for just a lower lever league. The FHL or the soon to be NAPHL fill a hockey void for smaller size cities or those that have smaller arenas such as Watertown or Danbury etc. the product may not wield AHL or even ECHL talent but has provided those lacking the talent with the ability to play out of love, a little bit of money, and an entertainment value for the fans of where they play whom otherwise not have much else to do during the winter months in the towns where they live. Not a suitable product in an AHL or ECHL market no but maybe Danbury, Watertown, Berkshire Mass size market or possibly Rutland VT are areas in population suitable for possible low level minor league hockey if done right, suitable arena is present, and a model of sustainability is possible.




I guess you haven't noticed that so far, between all the garbage leagues that keep floating up to the top of hockey's sewage treatment tank, a few markets in the SPHL and one in the FHL have proved themselves to be sustainable and actually fill a void where there is sufficient DEMAND for the kind of "professional hockey" that Class-A hockey SUPPLIES.

Yes, that void for Class-A hockey was gaping in places like Akwesasne, Battle Creek, Broome County, Florence, Augusta, Winston-Salem, Miami, Orlando, Lakeland, Alexandria Bay, Chicago, Cape Cod, Delaware, Detroit, Madison, New Jersey, Vermont, Brooklyn, Williamsport, Cincinnati, Lapeer, Wooster, Troy, etc. Most of those teams were one-and-done, too.

And the demand for Class-A hockey in Watertown is huge! Look at the headlines!

http://www.watertowndailytimes.com/article/20140329/SPORTS01/703299856

http://www.watertowndailytimes.com/article/20140331/NEWS03/703319950

No one wants to go to the games, and no one wants to buy the money pit of a team.

The bottom line is that Class-A hockey is, for the most part, unsustainable.


----------



## alkurtz

I really don't understand the obsessive need that some posters have to put down leagues, players, etc. It speaks to some deeply ingrained problem.

I attended many games at the Danbury Ice Arena over the years watching Danbury's team (currently the Whalers in the FHL) play in one league or another.

It has always been fun. Tickets are inexpensive, you can sit close to the ice, and the hockey, while certainly not on the level of the NHL, AHL, or ECHL is always entertaining and frequently compelling.

The guys who play on these teams, many who are ex college and junior players, have no illusions that they will make the NHL. These are not developmental leagues like the lower leagues in baseball, they are more akin to the lower levels of leagues you find in English soccer. The players play for the love of the game, they earn peanuts. Since they are playing because they care about hockey, you almost always get max effort from these guys...sometimes more than you get from NHL players making millions.

So don't put them down without thinking. Yes, sometimes you get some clowns, but hey, I've seem some pretty embarrassing incidents at the NHL level.

Lower minor league level, whether the FHL, CHL, or SPHL (leagues that are also frequently draw the undeserved ire of some of you here) is always an iffy thing and teams and leagues come and go. Making a go of it financially is often not possible.

I've never gone to Danbury and not enjoyed myself. So to all of you who put it down, I say come to the Danbury Ice Arena on a Friday night sometime in the dead of winter, and join the 2000 or so fans who are always there (yes, I know that years ago one of the crazy sections there were full of fans who give hockey a bad name) and see what the real love of hockey is. Players with no future giving their all and fans who are passionate about the game at all levels.

This endless bashing of the leagues is just not justified. They are not beer leagues. Crazy things sometimes happens. The the hockey is fun and the games intense. Try it instead of putting it down.


----------



## JDogindy

While I can't speak for the nay-sayers, the problem I have is that this league does not seem to have financial stability, nor do they seem to care all that much about the markets they do have. Frankly, I'd be better off investing in amatuer hockey than this cavalcade of yokels.

And, there IS Class-A hockey. It's called the SPHL, and they do it better down south.


----------



## Off da post and in

@alkurtz- I wouldn't put the CHL or the SPHL in the same category of ineptitude and farce as the FHL. They may have some drawbacks, but those two leagues also have redeeming qualities.

The FHL is just a plain joke starting at the top and working its way down to the on ice shenanigans.


----------



## PCSPounder

Something like the FHL burns markets. Cities owning arenas, as an effect of the shenanigans, make it harder for the next team to enter the market.

So the cities hosting these teams need encouragement.

The league most certainly needs the scorn, however. They create the conditions by which the crap happens.


----------



## CrazyEddie20

Right, so as long as they're putting teams and refs on the ice, we shouldn't be critical? The players care, so we should care. 

Come on, man. That's your blistering hot take? All love and Care Bears?

Let's be honest. All these other fly-by-night things make it HARDER for fans in the long run.

How? Owners come into a market completely unprepared and undercapitalized, exploiting overly-ambitious and under-skilled dreamers to try and make a quick buck or lose a few bucks that they can write off as losses against their AGI come April 15. When the team owners finally have lost more than they can bear, they stiff municipalities, rink owners, vendors, players, and employees.

Let's take your beloved Danbury Whalers, who owe over $100,000 in fees to the city for fire and police protection at the games. When they go bankrupt (it's pretty hard to go Chapter 11 when you don't have enough revenue to begin with) and/or fold, the city will probably get stiffed for that money, and it will have to come out of taxpayer's pockets. 

Two years down the road, one of two things will happen - either some other gongshow wannabe professional hockey league run by a sweaty carnival barker-like "Commissioner" will want to put a team in the DIA, or the City of Danbury will actually consider building an arena that could support a real minor league hockey team - the kind the Danbury market could and would support if there were a decent facility.

But after getting stiffed by the Whalers, and the NEHL Stars before that, and the Trashers before that, do you really think the city fathers are going to be able to convince taxpayers to put up the money or approve the bonds for a new arena? Or at the minimum, do you really think the City will sign a Certificate of Occupancy for the DIA to host games again? Really?

When this happens in one city, other cities take notice. Minor league hockey does not have a great name, and leagues like this only make it harder. Fans who want teams to move or start in their town are much less likely to see it actually happen because of leagues, teams, and owners like these. They deserve to be criticized, and they deserve to be called out for their ineptitude and incompetence.

And as for the league being a glorified beer league, well - where would these guys be playing the the FHL didn't exist? What kind of league tells it's players to buy their own skate laces and sticks and equipment and calls itself "professional?" What kind of professional team packs 14 guys into a house in the dead of winter, cuts their heat off, and then when the pipes freeze and the house floods, makes the players pay for the damage? 

Certainly not one worth my ticket money.


----------



## alkurtz

Unfortunately the possibility of a new arena in Danbury, a hot topic at the height of the Trashers success (on ice success, not talking about all the other well documented off ice stuff), seems to be nil.

And Danbury is caught in the middle, just not big enough for a ECHL franchise needing to draw about 4000 a night, but capable of drawing the 2000 needed at the CHL, SPHL, and FHL level.

All I am saying is that it would be unfortunate if hockey disappears from Danbury. Is there a business model that would make hockey work at this level? Probably not without NHL support and there is no reason for the NHL to give that support. If the entire structure of hockey development were different, with three tiered layers of developmental leagues (SPHL/CHL/FHL at the lowest, then ECHL, then AHL) it would be different. But that will never happen as major juniors in Canada, the US junior leagues of USA Hockey) and major colleges, serves the NHL well.

So these lower leagues will continue their fly-by-night, year-to-year, existence. As fans, we have no control over this. All we can do is choose either to attend or not to attend. This situation is not going to change....the economics are just not sustainable.

Yes, I do admire these players whose salaries are so low as to be literally poverty wages. You could argue that they should just get on with the lives, and get their hockey fix in adult beer leagues playing late at night. The turnover in players each year is substantial. But they do play like they care.

So, what do you suggest? Just ignore them all together? I certainly understand if that is your choice. But it's fun going to the games. I'm a diehard Ranger fan, who was a season ticket holder in the blue seats back in the Emile Francis era. I live to far away to realistically make it into MSG for games so I rarely miss a game on TV. But sometimes I need my live hockey fix (my son played HS hockey so for a while I went to a lot of HS games). Danbury fills that need as I'm sure all these leagues do for many. I wish there were more stability and a better business model. 

Until then, I will enjoy going to these games.


----------



## Nightsquad

CrazyEddie20 said:


> I guess you haven't noticed that so far, between all the garbage leagues that keep floating up to the top of hockey's sewage treatment tank, a few markets in the SPHL and one in the FHL have proved themselves to be sustainable and actually fill a void where there is sufficient DEMAND for the kind of "professional hockey" that Class-A hockey SUPPLIES.
> 
> Yes, that void for Class-A hockey was gaping in places like Akwesasne, Battle Creek, Broome County, Florence, Augusta, Winston-Salem, Miami, Orlando, Lakeland, Alexandria Bay, Chicago, Cape Cod, Delaware, Detroit, Madison, New Jersey, Vermont, Brooklyn, Williamsport, Cincinnati, Lapeer, Wooster, Troy, etc. Most of those teams were one-and-done, too.
> 
> And the demand for Class-A hockey in Watertown is huge! Look at the headlines!
> 
> http://www.watertowndailytimes.com/article/20140329/SPORTS01/703299856
> 
> http://www.watertowndailytimes.com/article/20140331/NEWS03/703319950
> 
> No one wants to go to the games, and no one wants to buy the money pit of a team.
> 
> The bottom line is that Class-A hockey is, for the most part, unsustainable.




I never said the demand is huge for this level of hockey, but Watertown has the demographics to support a lower level minor pro or solid junior program. The United Hockey League even eyed Watertown for a landing spot upon the departure of the B.C. Iceman. For that to have happened several things needed to be accomplished and Watertown Officials were not up to bringing the fairgrounds arena up to minimal modern standards. Watertown and the surrounding area is of a traditional hockey area so give the locals a product they can be proud of. One has to look deeper in to the operational habbits of the team's owner and since they are related to the league bosses maybe one should look at any league failures resulting from their business practices. To simply throw out there an opinion that a lower level league CAN NOT work without taking into account location, facilties, and economic demographics. Danbury CT certainly has the economics, extensive regional population, but unfortunately the Danbury Arena which is in a great downtown location just lacks the additional size to allow it to expand to higher level league at this time. If a larger arena was ever built in Danbury it should be done right where the current one sits. Next to a parking garage, right in downtown, and even a stones throw away from the Metro North station.


----------



## Off da post and in

alkurtz said:


> And Danbury is caught in the middle, just not big enough for a ECHL franchise needing to draw about 4000 a night, but capable of drawing the 2000 needed at the CHL, SPHL, and FHL level.




@alkurtz- You should look up the stats. 

The attendance figures for the CHL show that close to 50% of the league draws around 4000 or more per game, and 50% of the SPHL draws over 3000 per game. That is significantly more than the FHL when the budgets of these leagues are Spartan like.

Also , regarding salaries, the CHL players start at double the FHL's starting salary. There are some top CHLers that pull in $1,300/week, which the FHL doesn't come close to.

As said before, the FHL lags pathetically behind the other 2 leagues you TRY to compare them with.


----------



## Sports Enthusiast

I see Crazy Edward's point and all. The problem for me is the talent....I loved watching guys play for the love of the game in the old CoUHL but that wasn't a bad league. Those guys would DOMINATE this FHL. I wih they could keep the CHL and make it like the old UHL instead of making it closer to the ECHL. The ECHL is alright but its not a for the love of the game league. As someone who saw UHL and ECHL hockey in person both for 7 years I would say I like the HL better. Teams tended to have a strong core for years, it built rivalries, which helps attract fans. The ECHL is kind of a sellout league. Its beyond the league. The goal isn't so much to win or any of that it's like following a junior league except guys come and go in season and all of that.


----------



## alkurtz

No doubt that the old UHL was far superior to the FHL: a handful of guys that had played in the NHL, many AHL guys who had drifted down, guys "called up" frequently to the ECHL and AHL, etc. Probably better than the CHL and SPHL when the UHL was in its heyday.

No doubt the current FHL is inferior to the SPHL although it likely aspires to be on the same level. To bad Danbury is just to far away to join the SPHL. The DIA can hold about 2800, I think, it is sometimes full.

A great hockey tradition in Danbury: it deserves more than the FHL but, since nothing else is likely in the offing, I hope that league survives.


----------



## CrazyEddie20

alkurtz said:


> A great hockey tradition in Danbury: it deserves more than the FHL but, since nothing else is likely in the offing, I hope that league survives.




No, the market deserves what they have shown they deserve.

[mod]

Danbury has some great fans, but you need more than great fans. Until Danbury builds a suitable building, they deserve what they have. When those great fans convince the city fathers to build an arena, or fork out their own money to build one, then we'll talk about who "deserves more."


----------



## alkurtz

For Danbury to spend millions on a new arena when like most municipalities it has more important things to spend money on would be the height of irresponsibility.

So, for being responsible to all its citizens and prioritizing expenses in this tight money era,, hockey should whither and die.

Nice way to care about the game and grew the sport.

I just don't understand the venom and hatred. There has certainly been criminal activity with the Trashers, unpaid bills with the Whalers, poorly run leagues with the Mad Hatters.......but you should want hockey to do well at all levels, not getting perverse satisfaction by cutting it down and wishing ill on everyone.


----------



## PCSPounder

alkurtz said:


> For Danbury to spend millions on a new arena when like most municipalities it has more important things to spend money on would be the height of irresponsibility.
> 
> So, for being responsible to all its citizens and prioritizing expenses in this tight money era,, hockey should whither and die.
> 
> Nice way to care about the game and grew the sport.
> 
> I just don't understand the venom and hatred. There has certainly been criminal activity with the Trashers, unpaid bills with the Whalers, poorly run leagues with the Mad Hatters.......but you should want hockey to do well at all levels, not getting perverse satisfaction by cutting it down and wishing ill on everyone.




Our words are daggers? They're the Alien's acid blood? Darth Vader's lightsaber?

I think not.

It's fair for us to make the observation that this isn't an easy road. The graveyard of hockey teams is quite expansive. Pollyanna words are a disservice.

Want to beat the odds? Organize the fans. Road trips build camraderie. Charitable acts (Habitat For Humanity, Food Bank volunteering, etc.) give purpose. Next thing you know, you're a force to be reckoned with and you MIGHT be able to convince a city or town council that a new hockey arena is both a can't miss proposition and something with which YOU can provide a community return on investment. That takes time, effort, and insane devotion to the team and the sport. Game?


----------



## Prussian_Blue

PCSPounder said:


> Our words are daggers? They're the Alien's acid blood? Darth Vader's lightSabre?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> It's fair for us to make the observation that this isn't an easy road. The graveyard of hockey teams is quite expansive. Pollyanna words are a disservice.
> 
> Want to beat the odds? Organize the fans. Road trips build camraderie. Charitable acts (Habitat For Humanity, Food Bank volunteering, etc.) give purpose. Next thing you know, you're a force to be reckoned with and you MIGHT be able to convince a city or town council that a new hockey arena is both a can't miss proposition and something with which YOU can provide a community return on investment. That takes time, effort, and insane devotion to the team and the sport. Game?




All of what you say is true, but there are a couple of people who post regularly in this forum -- not mentioning any names -- who _never_ seem to have a good word to say about _anything_, especially about hockey at this level.


----------



## CrazyEddie20

Prussian_Blue said:


> All of what you say is true, but there are a couple of people who post regularly in this forum -- not mentioning any names -- who _never_ seem to have a good word to say about _anything_, especially about hockey at this level.




In the words of the great Artie Lange, "WAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... People have bad things to say about garbage hockey, WAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH..."


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Western PA Team to be added to the FHL from what I'm hearing.....


----------



## DarkKnight27

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Western PA Team to be added to the FHL from what I'm hearing.....




http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1624099

doesnt sound promising.


----------



## change on the fly

Weren't there only 400 or so at that game....and some of those were Watertown fans who drove down? I believe I heard they may go Jr instead. All will come out soon I guess. Waiting to see if new ACHL is announced, will NAPHL have more than one team? They haven't said anything lately in regards to adding anyone.


----------



## change on the fly

Just read there will be announcement tonight that they ARE adding a new team in Western PA to the FHL.....


----------



## jhskier

The Connellsville Ice Mine is where I play Adult League. I didnt attend the FHL game that was held there last month, but I know that they didnt do a very good job of letting people know about it. With some better advertising/marketing, the turnout could have been better. But it is a pretty small town in a rural area. However, just 20 miles away, Rostraver had a team (Mon Valley Thunder) in the Mid-Atlantic Hockey League in 2007. So, low level Minor league hockey is not completely new to this area. I'm anxious to see if the new team will be Connellsville and who the owner(s) is/are.


----------



## Danbury102

jhskier said:


> I'm anxious to see if the new team will be Connellsville and who the owner(s) is/are.




John Canterberry and Donn Hoffman are reported to be the owners.


----------



## Clinton Comets EHL

Danbury102 said:


> John Canterberry and Donn Hoffman are reported to be the owners.




who?


----------



## AlanMSaunders

6768clintoncomets575 said:


> who?




John Canterberry? Wow. Wow. I'm not going to get sued for libel but do a Google search. Jesus.


----------



## JB51Hockey

NAHL's Port Huron Fighting Falcons move from Michigan to Connelsville, PA for next season. Will be called the Keystone Ice Miners and will play out of the Ice Mine, which is where the FHL team is scheduled to play. One can only assume that the city does not get both FHL and NAHL. Looks like the city went with the NAHL. 

http://www.juniorhockey.com/news/news_detail.php?news_id=82366


----------



## CrazyEddie20

AlanMSaunders said:


> John Canterberry? Wow. Wow. I'm not going to get sued for libel but do a Google search. Jesus.




If the guy has been convicted, you can't be sued for libel. A judgement of conviction is a finding of legal fact, and fact is an absolute defense to a claim libel.


----------



## JDogindy

JB51Hockey said:


> NAHL's Port Huron Fighting Falcons move from Michigan to Connelsville, PA for next season. Will be called the Keystone Ice Miners and will play out of the Ice Mine, which is where the FHL team is scheduled to play. One can only assume that the city does not get both FHL and NAHL. Looks like the city went with the NAHL.
> 
> http://www.juniorhockey.com/news/news_detail.php?news_id=82366




Connelsville made the right choice.


----------



## JB51Hockey

FHL announces an expansion team to Belle Vernon, PA (about 35 miles south of Pittsburgh). The team will be called the SouthWest PA Magic 

They'll play their home games at the Rostraver Ice Garden. Their website says it seats 5,000 but it 2,000-3,000 would be more accurate. This puts the FHL at 5 teams for next season and apparently they will be adding another soon.


----------



## jhskier

Im stoked. The Rostraver Ice Garden is right down the street from me. I agree that the team name is lame though. With the new Keystone Miners NAHL junior team just 25 minutes away and now the new FHL Magic next door, next season should be pretty exciting. A sixth team would help alot to improve the league's image and provide more competition.


----------



## DarkKnight27

Hope they fare better than the Mon Valley Thunder.


----------



## paul-laus

TheEdge27 said:


> Hope they fare better than the Mon Valley Thunder.




Hehehehehe...................the Mon Valley Thunder...........Outrageous....


----------



## JB51Hockey

So the SWPA Magic unveiled a new logo the other day. Just when I thought the teams and league finally got it together the Magic unveil this logo, blatantly copying the Magician used in the NAHL's teams logo...






And Minnesota Magicians logo:








Also it seems like the NAPHL is a no-go for this fall and the Berkshire Black Bears (North Adams, Mass) will join the FHL this season making 6 teams for the 14-15 FHL season. No word what will happen to the NAPHL Massena, NY franchise.


----------



## No Fun Shogun

Oy... That is ridiculously blatant... don't suppose that there's an ownership connection between the two teams in any way? That's just about the only excuse I could come up with that's legitimate.


----------



## AHLFAN

*Watertown gets Expansion Team*

The city of Watertown has gotten one of the two Expansion Teams for next season. No news the the Original Privateers had folded. Below is what was posted on the FHL web page.


Date: Jun 16, 2014 RSS 

FHL Expansion Draft Results



The Federal Hockey League recently held an Expansion Draft for the leagueâ€™s two new teams. The participants were the Southwestern Pennsylvania Magic and to be named Watertown club.

The clubs were able to select players off of a list of unprotected Federal Hockey League players. Each of the existing clubs were able to protect 12 players on their end of season roster. All players from the previous Watertown Privateers were unprotected and available to draft.

Southwestern PA had the first selection. Here is the breakdown of picks and which team they were selected from.

SWPA Beni Berisha (Privateers)
Watertown Dane Erickson (Privateers)
SWPA Ray Tremblay (Privateers)
Watertown Ludlow Harris, Jr (Privateers)
SWPA Britt Ouellette (Privateers)
Watertown Phil Grainger (Privateers)
SWPA Branden Parkhouse (Privateers)
Watertown Colby Spooner (Privateers)
SWPA Craig Cole (Privateers)
Watertown Zach Hale (Privateers)
SWPA Jason Pietrasiak (Demonz)
Watertown Bryan Kalczyski (Privateers)
SWPA Casey Mignone (Demonz)
Watertown James Gordon(Privateers)
SWPA Brian Dunford (Dashers)
Watertown James Zaleski (Dashers)
SWPA - Igor Karlov (Whalers)
Watertown Matt Caranci (Whalers)
SWPA James Sanford (Whalers)
Watertown Garrett Peters (Whalers)
SWPA Nick Niedert (Privateers)
Watertown Matt Graham (Privateers)
SWPA Dan Mercer (Demonz)
Watertown Steve Wicklum (Dashers)


The Federal Hockey League will be holding its 2nd Annual College / Junior Hockey Draft on Wednesday, June 25th at 7 pm. Each team will be announcing their draft location. The public is invited to attend.

The Federal Hockey League is one of six professional leagues in the United States. The FHL has promoted over 200 players to various other professional leagues including the AHL, ECHL, CHL, & European Leagues. The FHL currently has teams located in Danbury (CT), Dayton (OH), Watertown (NY), Danville (IL), and Southwestern Pennsylvania. Last season over 100,000 fans watched FHL action live and over 600,000 fans have attended an FHL game over the last four seasons. Be a part of it this year â€“ check out the action at www.federalhockeyleague.net


----------



## JungleJON

JB51Hockey said:


> So the SWPA Magic unveiled a new logo the other day. Just when I thought the teams and league finally got it together the Magic unveil this logo, blatantly copying the Magician used in the NAHL's teams logo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Minnesota Magicians logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They just posted on their FB page that someone not authorized posted this logo and THEY are not using it. In other words, someone called them from the NAHL Magicians and said they would sue them. Next*


----------



## CrazyEddie20

SenorChifles said:


> JB51Hockey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the SWPA Magic unveiled a new logo the other day. Just when I thought the teams and league finally got it together the Magic unveil this logo, blatantly copying the Magician used in the NAHL's teams logo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Minnesota Magicians logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They just posted on their FB page that someone not authorized posted this logo and THEY are not using it. In other words, someone called them from the NAHL Magicians and said they would sue them. Next*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay hot, FHL!
Click to expand...


----------



## CHIP72

JB51Hockey said:


> So the SWPA Magic unveiled a new logo the other day. Just when I thought the teams and league finally got it together the Magic unveil this logo, blatantly copying the Magician used in the NAHL's teams logo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Minnesota Magicians logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They just posted on their FB page that someone not authorized posted this logo and THEY are not using it. In other words, someone called them from the NAHL Magicians and said they would sue them. Next*




Someone needs to queue up "Ice Ice Baby".

It looks like the SW Pennsylvania Magic are under pressure to change their logo.


----------



## No Fun Shogun

From Facebook....



> *SouthWest Pa Magic Professional Hockey FHL*
> 7 hours ago
> Attention Magic Fans. A recent logo was posted by a outside admin our account using tainted logos we did not intend on using. Our game logo will be posted and we apologize for this. We have addressed the issue and the face was inserted and we do not take it as a joke. The new logo will be posted and thanks for the heads up!




Pretty much what Senor said, but I enjoyed the comment on that post.



> *Minnesota Magicians* Thanks


----------



## JB51Hockey

FHL Draft is tonight. Going to be very exciting! 

I'll post all the picks when it's over


----------



## JB51Hockey

*Round 1*


*#*
|
*FHL Team*
|
*Position*
|
*Player Name*
|
*Birth Year*
|
*Previous Team*

1|Southwest PA|F|Wayne David|-|Univ. of Pittsburgh (ACHA I)
2|Danville|D|Brad Denney|1990|Saint Mary's Univ. (NCAA III)
3|Watertown|F|Adam Bevilacqua|1988|SUNY-Cortland (NCAA III)
4|Danbury|F|Tyler Morrison|1994|Truro Bearcats (MJAHL)
5|Dayton|F|Wilson Dumais|1993|La Ronge Ice Wolves (SIJHL)


*Round 2*


*#*
|
*FHL Team*
|
*Position*
|
*Player Name*
|
*Birth Year*
|
*Previous Team*

6|Southwest PA|D|David Kutzer|-|Univ. of Pittsburgh (ACHA I)
7|Danville|F|Shane Gorman|1991|Norwich Univ. (NCAA III)
8|Watertown|F|Chad Bennett|1991|SUNY-Fredonia (NCAA III)
9|Danbury|D|Trey Lewis|1993|Miramichi Timberwolves (MJAHL)
10|Dayton|D|Dan Morin|1993|Kirkland Lake Gold Miners (NOJHL)


*Round 3*


*#*
|
*FHL Team*
|
*Position*
|
*Player Name*
|
*Birth Year*
|
*Previous Team*

11|Southwest PA|G|Eric Vogel|-|West Chester Univ. (ACHA II)
12|Danville|F|Ben Chwick|1991|Colby College (NCAA III)
13|Watertown|D|Nick Avgerinos|1990|SUNY-Potsdam (NCAA III)
14|Danbury|D|Josh Desmond|1993|Yarmouth Mariners (MJAHL)
15|Dayton|F|Steve McSwain|1993|Toronto Attack (GMHL)


*Round 4*


*#*
|
*FHL Team*
|
*Position*
|
*Player Name*
|
*Birth Year*
|
*Previous Team*

16|Southwest PA|F|Nicholas Cicolini|1993|Allegheny County CC (ACHA III)
17|Danville|G|Bobby Bowden|1991|Assumption College (NCAA III)
18|Watertown|F|Corey Evelyn|1992|Temiscaming Titans (GMHL)
19|Danbury|F|Luke Warner|1993|Yarmouth Mariners (MJAHL)
20|Dayton|F|Tom Tracy|1991|Framingham State Univ. (NCAA III)


*Round 5*


*#*
|
*FHL Team*
|
*Position*
|
*Player Name*
|
*Birth Year*
|
*Previous Team*

21|Southwest PA|F|Cody Sackmann-Staves|1991|Univ. of Pittsburgh-Greensburg (ACHA III)
22|Danville|-|-|-|-
23|Watertown|-|-|-|-
24|Danbury|F|Mike Nichols|1995|Monroe High School (NJ)
25|Dayton|-|-|-|-

The fact that the Magic took two players from the D3 club level...


----------



## SemireliableSource

Federal Hockey League decides not to add North Adams franchise


----------



## Nightsquad

It's pretty bad when your market gets turned down by the FHL, their old business model seemed to be "have a rec rink and low budget bank account and we will play in your town!" Lol. Maybe, but I doubt, this is a sign the FHL are taking things at the very least, a little more seriously. 

Been to North Adams, and Pittsfield. Berkshire County would be a decent start to test the lower level of minor league hockey, there are hockey fans in the region of Mass. That area really lacks a suitable arena, something well above and beyond The Vet in North Adams. Pittsfield is the much larger of the two, nice small city but lacks an arena as well. Only arena there is an ice box of a rink on the roof, yes I said roof, of a YMCA or Boys & Girls club. Pittsfield was on the ECHL and UHL radar a decade ago but plans for a 3500 seat arena just could not get off the ground.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Nightsquad said:


> It's pretty bad when your market gets turned down by the FHL, their old business model seemed to be "have a rec rink and low budget bank account and we will play in your town!" Lol. Maybe, but I doubt, this is a sign the FHL are taking things at the very least, a little more seriously.
> 
> Been to North Adams, and Pittsfield. Berkshire County would be a decent start to test the lower level of minor league hockey, there are hockey fans in the region of Mass. That area really lacks a suitable arena, something well above and beyond The Vet in North Adams. Pittsfield is the much larger of the two, nice small city but lacks an arena as well. Only arena there is an ice box of a rink on the roof, yes I said roof, of a YMCA or Boys & Girls club. Pittsfield was on the ECHL and UHL radar a decade ago but plans for a 3500 seat arena just could not get off the ground.




no one said the NPHL was dead, it just won't begin this upcoming season.


----------



## JungleJON

Remember too that when the league (NAPHL) was just starting, they had announced "maybe a few FHL franchises" would be joining their league. Guess those words came back to bite them in the tush.


----------



## JB51Hockey

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> no one said the NPHL was dead, it just won't begin this upcoming season.




NPHL is long dead. NAPHL might not be dead.


----------



## CrazyEddie20

JB51Hockey said:


> The fact that the Magic took two players from the D3 club level...




They fact that they took nothing BUT club players is in line with what I've been saying about this league for years. It's garbage hockey. 

If they have a roster full of club clowns, this team will be a DISASTER on the ice, and I'll laugh watching the standings.


----------



## lennysundahl

CrazyEddie20 said:


> They fact that they took nothing BUT club players is in line with what I've been saying about this league for years. It's garbage hockey.
> 
> If they have a roster full of club clowns, this team will be a DISASTER on the ice, and I'll laugh watching the standings.



What's really interesting is that all their draft picks are local. Perhaps they'll actually all suit up and play for em?


----------



## JB51Hockey

Sixth team added for 2014-15 in Berlin, NH

http://www.berlindailysun.com/index...ing-to-berlin&catid=103:local-news&Itemid=442


----------



## Lefty9420

JB51Hockey said:


> Sixth team added for 2014-15 in Berlin, NH
> 
> http://www.berlindailysun.com/index...ing-to-berlin&catid=103:local-news&Itemid=442




The article says the league is a feeder league for guys to advance to higher levels including some who went to the NHL. Can someone please tell me who from this league has ever advanced to the NHL?


----------



## JungleJON

Looking to see what type of arena they have there, found the Notre Dame Arena but it doesn't look like it can hold a lot of people. Tried to go to the newspaper article, but can't open it.


----------



## Francis10

SenorChifles said:


> Looking to see what type of arena they have there, found the Notre Dame Arena but it doesn't look like it can hold a lot of people. Tried to go to the newspaper article, but can't open it.




From the pictures of it, looks like the arena in Berlin, NH can hold maybe 1,500 in my guesstimate.


----------



## wildcat48

Been there many times for AHL exhibition games between the Monarchs and Pirates.... Berlin is a lot like Lewiston in many ways. Both sit on the Androscoggin River and are former mill towns with a heavy French influence, but the ND Arena is not the Colisee. ND is more like Portland Ice Arena or your local skating rink. It holds maybe 1,000 with standing room, but hardly much more and more than likely a lot less.


----------



## Swat Ultra

FHL even showing how much more of a joke they are by starting a team in Berlin NH... this is not a city and its in the middle of nowhere. The "Arena" is just a small skating rink. I would guess they will get under 50 people a game. The "city" has a population of around 9k most of that is temporary residents and the town has very small % of 20-40 year old range. The largest employer are 2 prisons the next one is the walmart. 

The next issue is that this "city" is in the middle of the white mountains which makes much of the winter hard to travel for the amount of snow they get as well as the poor quality of roads. The closest city/town is over an hour away.


----------



## JB51Hockey

Swat Ultra said:


> FHL even showing how much more of a joke they are by starting a team in Berlin NH... this is not a city and its in the middle of nowhere. The "Arena" is just a small skating rink. I would guess they will get under 50 people a game. The "city" has a population of around 9k most of that is temporary residents and the town has very small % of 20-40 year old range. The largest employer are 2 prisons the next one is the walmart.
> 
> The next issue is that this "city" is in the middle of the white mountains which makes much of the winter hard to travel for the amount of snow they get as well as the poor quality of roads. The closest city/town is over an hour away.




They were so close to getting a little bit of credibility in my eyes but this put the final nail in the coffin. I say 500 for the home opener (but it will be reported as 1,500) and around 200 for the rest of the season. 100% fold mid-season as the FHL owns this team.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

Lefty9420 said:


> The article says the league is a feeder league for guys to advance to higher levels including some who went to the NHL*. Can someone please tell me who from this league has ever advanced to the NHL?*




Ogie Ogilthorpe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLBy_A-53io


----------



## Francis10

wildcat48 said:


> Been there many times for AHL exhibition games between the Monarchs and Pirates.... Berlin is a lot like Lewiston in many ways. Both sit on the Androscoggin River and are former mill towns with a heavy French influence, but the ND Arena is not the Colisee. ND is more like Portland Ice Arena or your local skating rink. It holds maybe 1,000 with standing room, but hardly much more and more than likely a lot less.




Isn't the reason why they turned down the Berkshire Black Bears was because their arena was too small? Yet the arena in Berkshire is bigger than the one in Berlin, NH.


----------



## Swat Ultra

Also note that in Berlin the rink is 85 x 187, 13 feet short of regulation.


----------



## JDogindy

Can somebody explain to me why Dayton, which is the largest city in the league, has a team in this league? I know that the town and the owners of the DemonZ must be burned out from the ECHL, but you don't have to play in Podunk Beer League to make a case.


----------



## JeffNYI

JDogindy said:


> Can somebody explain to me why Dayton, which is the largest city in the league, has a team in this league? I know that the town and the owners of the DemonZ must be burned out from the ECHL, but you don't have to play in Podunk Beer League to make a case.




I was the former VP of corporate of the Central Hockey League team that was in Dayton, so I think I can answer your question as well as anyone on HFB..

1) The number one reason is because minor league sports generally don't make money.. and the ones that do make money directly and indirectly do a great job making sure none of the other teams in the city make money..

2) In Dayton, there's no longer a good venue to play AA hockey in.. Nutter Center doesn't want hockey, and in fact I believe they sold their ice making equipment.. Hara Arena (where the Demonz play) is over 50 years old and has no corporate hospitality opportunities, nor video boards for in-game entertainment.. it's missing things like the remote-controlled covers over the lights that can be open and shut to very quickly lighten or darken the ice/stands for shows.. I think it's really tough to make a hockey game in to a family event there.. the climate inside the arena is also uncomfortable more often than not.. it is also not in a good location..

3) There's a lack of business trust from the corporate community from the Dayton Bombers days.. Not going to get into specifics but you can piece the puzzle together I'm sure.. bottom line is corporate support will not be what it needs to be to make hockey viable in Dayton..

4) Grass roots hockey is practically non-existent in Dayton compared to many other AA markets..

5) Hara's management is smart enough to know where the main revenue streams of a hockey game are - and they mostly keep those to themselves which makes it harder for a team to succeed... it's a short-sighted strategy which harms the team and thus harms the venue itself long term..

In short, there isn't enough interest from the business community or population in Dayton to make a professional hockey team profitable.. in order to work, hockey would need to go away for 5-10 years and a new arena will need to be built.. the main problem is there is zero political appetite or money for a new building, and secondly there's a handsomely profitable baseball team in Dayton that's very well plugged to who's who and what's what in the city that can (and maybe has?) thwart any efforts to build a new arena for a hockey team..


----------



## change on the fly

Dayton Owner is also Danville Owner, has to keep both in league for it to work, may be fees are too high in next league up for him to pay and make work financially, that's assuming the league would allow him in.
I saw a midget game in Indiana on ice surface same size at Berlin and it looked crowded without room for movement, can't imagine what it's gonna look like with these guys on it


----------



## Artie Fufkin

JeffNYI said:


> In short, there isn't enough interest from the business community or population in Dayton to make a professional hockey team profitable.. in order to work, hockey would need to go away for 5-10 years and a new arena will need to be built.. the main problem is there is zero political appetite or money for a new building, and *secondly there's a handsomely profitable baseball team in Dayton that's very well plugged to who's who and what's what in the city that can (and maybe has?) thwart any efforts to build a new arena for a hockey team*..




Said baseball team just changed ownership groups. New owners paid close to $40 million for the team.


----------



## LadyStanley

7/24 Press release:


> FHL ANNUAL LEAGUE MEETING
> 
> 
> 
> Syracuse, NY - The Federal Hockey League entering their 5th season this fall held their annual league meeting at Daniella's Steakhouse at the Best Western Inn at the Fairgrounds in Syracuse. Highlighting the meeting were the league's governors approving a new ownership group, Top Shelf Hockey, for the Watertown, NY franchise. Top Shelf Hockey will announce the team's new nickname and new logo in the next few weeks. Also the league announced a 6th team for the league in Berlin, NH.
> 
> 
> 
> Also the governors approved a 56 game schedule that will start on Thursday, October 16th and will finish by March 31, 2015, including all playoff games. The FHL schedule will be formally released next week.
> 
> 
> 
> The Southwest PA (SWPA) Magic were pleased to announce the addition of Rod Davidson to their staff. Davidson will be the Magic's Director of Hockey Operations and Head Coach. He brings many years of professional coaching and management to the FHL.


----------



## sbkbghockey

Swat Ultra said:


> Also note that in Berlin the rink is 85 x 187, 13 feet *short of regulation*.




There's a lot of things about the FHL that are short of regulation compared real professional hockey. The FHL would do itself better by dropping to senior semi-pro like a number of leagues in Canada or the Great Lakes League in Wisconsin. They'd get more credibility being honest of their level rather than slapping lipstick on a really ugly pig and pretending to be a true pro league.



JeffNYI said:


> ...In short, there isn't enough interest from the business community or population in Dayton to make a professional hockey team profitable.. in order to work, hockey would need to go away for 5-10 years and a new arena will need to be built.. the main problem is there is zero political appetite or money for a new building, and secondly there's a handsomely profitable baseball team in Dayton that's very well plugged to who's who and what's what in the city that can (and maybe has?) thwart any efforts to build a new arena for a hockey team..




I've said it before (basically since the Bombers left) the Dayton area (or even northern suburb Troy, OH) would be a good fit for NAHL or USHL jr. hockey. Both are high level enough to attract some fans, don't have the costs of paying players, plus the players are competing at a high level to earn college scholarships and get serious pro scouting. The market size is large enough to support that level, and Dayton is in the footprint of the NAHL or USHL. Esp. for the USHL, the dormant Indy Ice franchise is looking for a new home.


----------



## JeffNYI

sbkbghockey said:


> I've said it before (basically since the Bombers left) the Dayton area (or even northern suburb Troy, OH) would be a good fit for NAHL or USHL jr. hockey. Both are high level enough to attract some fans, don't have the costs of paying players, plus the players are competing at a high level to earn college scholarships and get serious pro scouting. The market size is large enough to support that level, and Dayton is in the footprint of the NAHL or USHL. Esp. for the USHL, the dormant Indy Ice franchise is looking for a new home.




Troy did have a pay-to-play junior team that actually succeeded for a year.. then they shifted to a pro model and the team collapsed.. NAHL could be good for Troy at Hobart although there'd be A LOT of travel... USHL, the town is not large enough to support..

In Dayton, the most hardcore hockey fans would not support junior.. the booster club and many season ticket holders like to get to know the players and coaches and team staff on a personal level.. they would not be interested in befriending 16 and 17 year old kids.. if you went junior at any level you'd be totally starting over with no fan-base at all - and again we get back to the venue question...

Speaking for myself, I really like your idea for Troy in the NAHL as being able to support it, caveat being the travel.. Dayton, I'm not sure anything will work right now.


----------



## JungleJON

Have been to the arena in Troy (late 80's) last season of the AAHL, before becoming the ECHL. Don't know if they have changed things there, but remember the fans sat right behind the players - no seperation. We sat behind the Chiefs bench and could touch the players.
Loved the arena and agree they could support an NAHL team - too bad someone in the area doesn't look into it. I thought maybe Dayton would try to do the same, but guess they are happy with FHL.


----------



## adsfan

LadyStanley said:


> 7/24 Press release:




Interesting post.

I have eaten at that restaurant, Daniella's Steakhouse at the Best Western Inn at the Fairgrounds in Syracuse, a few times! The food is good, but it isn't a Michelin Guide type place. I guess the FHL is too cheap to go to a Mirbeau Inn & Spa type place.

BTW, Hara Arena in Dayton opened for hockey in October of 1964, making it 50 years old in 2 months. I was there.


----------



## Falconone

*Musings*

I was at the FHL open tryout this past weekend. Based on play I would guess that only a handful of players will ultimately make the final rosters. The players may have received camp invitations but that doesn't mean they will make rosters. So concerns about drafting Club Hockey players may be prejudging things.

As for level of play, it appeared to be slower than what I would expect to see during games. In this league or any other pro league. I asked a league/team official to compare the level of play and speed at the tryout and was told the regular season speed and skill levels were higher than those at this tryout.

As for comments about Berlin NH and the ND rink facility size etc. I can only say that the concerns mentioned about the Berkshire MA team and rink may have been much more focused on seating capacity (and no I don't know for sure numbers for either one) But in looking back at the article referencing the FHL decision not to admit Berkshire the comments mentioned size of the rink, which I took to mean seating capacity and financial reserves that Berkshire lacked.

While I think the FHL decision to go to Berlin was driven by a need to balance their schedules and travel considerations it would seem that they have been looking at Berlin as an expansion possibility for some time. The Berlin community while small, (approx. 10,000 +/-) is steeped in hockey interest. It has a strong french/french Canadian population (over 60% of residents listed that as their heritage) They also just received a $300,000 grant to upgrade the facility. Something mentioned in one of the articles I read.

While any long term success will come as a result of finding local ownership and the ability for the team to connect with the community, I wouldn't necessarily write the location off.

Any low level minor pro team in almost any sport will have to work hard, on and off the playing surface to succeed.

F1


----------



## JB51Hockey

Watertown Wolves is the name for the next season


----------



## Nightsquad

Actually I gotta laugh at the naysayers over the last few years, all proven wrong  lol. While every naysayer drops arrogant bombs each fall this league continues to operate. Places like Danbury, Watertown, and Dayton this product fills that hockey niche not only for fans but players with dreams as well..... Hopefully 14-15 will be the best for the FHL yet


----------



## Francis10

SWPA Magic cancelled their first 2 home games this past weekend. Any information as to what is going on there?


----------



## Falconone

*see other thread*

There's another thread where people are posting re: what's going on...jump over to the thread about Federal League tryouts. It's got info there

F1


----------



## JDogindy

sbkbghockey said:


> There's a lot of things about the FHL that are short of regulation compared real professional hockey. The FHL would do itself better by dropping to senior semi-pro like a number of leagues in Canada or the Great Lakes League in Wisconsin. They'd get more credibility being honest of their level rather than slapping lipstick on a really ugly pig and pretending to be a true pro league.
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before (basically since the Bombers left) the Dayton area (or even northern suburb Troy, OH) would be a good fit for NAHL or USHL jr. hockey. Both are high level enough to attract some fans, don't have the costs of paying players, plus the players are competing at a high level to earn college scholarships and get serious pro scouting. The market size is large enough to support that level, and Dayton is in the footprint of the NAHL or USHL. Esp. for the USHL, the dormant Indy Ice franchise is looking for a new home.




In the case of the Ice, it'd likely be a one-year deal (since Paul Skjodt wants to build a facility in northwest Indianapolis), but if you do well in that year, the USHL might give you an expansion team.

Frankly, I wished the Danville Wings (that became the Indiana Ice) had a chance to come back to the USHL.

But, while I understand the FHL has some supporters, my main problem is just how disorganized everything is.


----------



## 13millerd

JDogindy said:


> But, while I understand the FHL has some supporters, my main problem is just how disorganized everything is.



Thats the reason I love it. It's so over the top and you never know whats going to happen next. I live in a small town near Dayton and nobody knows anything about hockey. The main reason they won't watch it is because they don't know the rules. The FHL is great for the fact that play is very slow for a pro league so when one of the more confusing things happen (off sides, icing, etc) I can explain what is going on. Also the FHL's lack of professionalism also makes it fun in my opinion. The FHL has two kinds of players those who take it too seriously and those who just want to have fun. The ones who take it so seriously are funny because if you chirp at them they over react. The last game I went to featured a player who would do everything in his power to avoid being body checked which ticked me off because to me the difference between the rec league I play in and the FHL is you can fight and body check. So during a TV time out I was talking to Mahfouz and I told him to light the guy up. The guy came over and we start yelling at each other and I told him that at least I can hit and take a hit. So right on the face-off he trys to throw a hit and nails a guy from behind (which was ok because this player had to be 5'6" and 120lbs) He then came up to me and asked if he did it right sarcastically (thinking he did it right) so I told him no and showed him what he did wrong. He lost it and tried to climb over the boards. My friend who I took now goes to every game she can.


----------



## StrBender

Sad, Sad, Sad. Go Fund Me Page 
https://fohsfarmreport.wordpress.com/2015/01/19/steel-city-warriors-turn-to-gofundme-for-support/


----------



## JDogindy

Francis10 said:


> SWPA Magic cancelled their first 2 home games this past weekend. Any information as to what is going on there?




Well, the Magic are gone, and they were replaced with the Steel City club.

And, now even the Steel City Warriors are in danger of going under, leaving the FHL back at 4 teams.


----------



## Clinton Comets EHL

JDogindy said:


> Well, the Magic are gone, and they were replaced with the Steel City club.
> 
> And, now even the Steel City Warriors are in danger of going under, leaving the FHL back at 4 teams.





What did I miss? who went away? Couple days ago, there were still 6 teams.


----------



## CrazyEddie20

The Steel City Warriors are crowdfunding their season, showing just how low a "professional" organization can go.

But yeah, Class-A Clowns, we NEED Class-A hockey!!


----------



## JDogindy

6768clintoncomets575 said:


> What did I miss? who went away? Couple days ago, there were still 6 teams.




I keep forgetting there's that other team that started this year. The Watertown franchise?

Yup... I don't really follow the FHL more than I should.


----------



## sabremike

Great job by Alan, Herm and the Whalers organization in honoring longtime fan and 102 member Walt "Senator" Henderson with a memorial patch on their jerseys. Was honored to call that man a friend, in an obscure piece of 102 trivia he is the one who coined the Heavy Potter nickname for me when I worked for the Trashers.


----------



## Sports Enthusiast

Lol Danbury is like the Fort Wayne of the FHL. They have to be the only ones wanting this charade to continue.


----------



## ForsbergForever

SFTC Addict said:


> Lol Danbury is like the Fort Wayne of the FHL. They have to be the only ones wanting this charade to continue.




I'd argue Dayton's owners probably have a vested interest in keeping the league going as well.

In other news, Steel City has collected $270 of their $30,000 goal...


----------



## JDogindy

ForsbergForever said:


> I'd argue Dayton's owners probably have a vested interest in keeping the league going as well.
> 
> In other news, Steel City has collected $270 of their $30,000 goal...




Looks like the owners are gonna have to live in a buried dumpster to collect the rest of the goal.


----------

